
Why we've created TSL: a new way to query your Time Series data - StevenLeRoux
https://www.ovh.com/fr/blog/tsl-a-developer-friendly-time-series-query-language-for-all-our-metrics/
======
LostInBrittany
Disclaimer : working at OVH ;)

Before joining OVH I've worked four years at CityZen Data, now SenX, the
makers of Warp 10 TSDB. I have worked a lot on time series analytics,
specially in the learning path for different TSDB query languages.

The idea behind TSL really makes sense. It's a query language made by devs for
devs, easy to learn yet powerful enough to make some complex analytics with
it.You won't have the full power of WarpScript, for example... but to be
honest, in 80% of the cases you don't need that full power, and the simplicity
gains are simple too big to neglect them.

Testing TSL is really easy if you're using Prometheus or Warp 10, and at the
open source community behind it we would love to get your feedback, comments
or suggestions.

